# Notes on a 2015 F30 335i HiFi system with Arc Mini amps and Hertz components



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

My sister shows up with a 2015 F30 335i HiFi asking for the same kind of upgrade as in her old E92 328i.

I suggested a pair of Arc KS 125.4 amps Mini and a set of Hertz (2) EMV 100.5 mids, (3) ET 20 tweeters and (2) DX300 2-way crossovers. The two amps to take care of all the OEM 7ch (including center speaker) and the Hertz set to fix the lackluster front OEM component set response. A third ET 20 tweeter was added to the OEM center mid for more voice clarity using a leftover OEM cap/connector for a 100% PnP install (not shown).

Hertz EMV100.5 in custom F30 mounting bracket, ET 20 and DX300 2-way crossover:



Front install:





Arc Mini install -harness connection and layout:











Custom staggered mount:


Notes:

1. Fully 100% PnP. Other than removing the trunk storage bin under the trunk floor, no trunk panel was removed, making this install one of the quickest and easiest to complete once other parts were pre-made.

2. Arc 125.4 amps configurations are: 
- Amp #1 CH1/CH2 150Hz HP, 1/8 gain = Front 
- Amp #1 CH3/CH4 bridged 200Hz HP min gain = Center
- Amp #2 CH1/CH2 150Hz HP, min gain = Rear
- Amp #2 CH3/CH4 200Hz LP, ~10dB Bass Boost, 1/4 gain = underseat woofers
- Both amps set for signal sensing turn on. 100% turn on by balanced inputs and turn on/off follows exactly the OEM amp on/off pattern.

3. Sound? Much clearer, much louder than OEM HiFi. The front component set replacement makes all the difference, and in less effect the addition of a center speaker tweeter. Clear voices were back all across the dash, solid bass at all volumes from the OEM woofers.

Setting the front Hertz component gain a little higher than the center, plus lower front HP crossover point compensated the much higher power of the center channel; no overwhelming sound coming from the center even when making a phone call via Bluetooth. These new Hertz mids frequency response starts at 80Hz and have a sensitivity of 91 dB SPL, which make the audio response level coming from them quite significant at lower volume.

Considering that this is a non-DSP system I would say that it is an excellent upgrade for the money and effort.

My sister is again happy... :bigpimp:


----------



## JollyRodger (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, found this from the other post. I always have one question though when I read these types of threads. Why focus so much on loud? I don't have the HK system so just the HiFi and I do find it lacking. But not because it is too quite. I mean I can crank it up and get it loud. I find that the clarity is just kinda bad.

When I listen to music I don't have it very loud. I can have a normal conversation with a passenger at the volume I listen to. I also find the base perfectly fine. I find the highs to just be very muddled. Is there a way to upgrade the system more for clarity and not loudness??


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

JollyRodger said:


> Well, found this from the other post. I always have one question though when I read these types of threads. Why focus so much on loud? I don't have the HK system so just the HiFi and I do find it lacking. But not because it is too quite. I mean I can crank it up and get it loud. I find that the clarity is just kinda bad.
> 
> When I listen to music I don't have it very loud. I can have a normal conversation with a passenger at the volume I listen to. I also find the base perfectly fine. I find the highs to just be very muddled. Is there a way to upgrade the system more for clarity and not loudness??


You missed the part of "clear" before "loud"...


Technic said:


> 3. Sound? Much *clearer*, much louder than OEM HiFi. The front component set replacement makes all the difference, and in less effect the addition of a center speaker tweeter. *Clear *voices were back all across the dash, solid bass at all volumes from the OEM woofers.


The only purpose of upgrading the front stage -the Hertz front component and the addition of a third tweeter (center)- is to clear that front stage from the OEM amp lack of power and mediocre OEM tweeters. The 4x the power output increase from the OEM amp is there just to have clear audio regardless of the volume -from a nice low volume voice clarity and bass impact while passengers are in the car, to blast the hell out volume while alone and moody.

I would suggest to just change the front OEM tweeters, however some of the muddiness is also coming from the low quality OEM amp.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Sent you a PM seeking advice and/or recommendations.


----------

